# Sheet music



## Barbara (Aug 9, 2008)

Dear Music Lovers! 
I have great pleasure in inviting you to visit our music site:
http://makhorina-music.narod.ru
- a greate music scores collection. Here you'll find wonderful music composed by Bach, Beethoven, Chopin, Glinka, Purcell, Tchaikovsky; to name just a few.
We have classical and traditional music, a collection of vocal/choral music.
And sheet music for children...Of course, free


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

There are some rare piece I found on the site.

thank you very much


----------

